# regular shoes w/ spd cleats



## volcanized (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm building a fixie for commuting and i want to find a shoe that I can walk around in a bit with out totally killing the spd cleat. something thats a bit more regular looking and hopefully with out laces. if it has laces its ok. on longer rides i'll take out the mountain shoes but it would be nice for the commute to wear the same shoes at school/work/store. 
any ideas of a type of shoe that does all this?? thanks.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a pair of Specialized Tahoes that I've been using to commute to school for the past year. I generally leave them on all day. They are comfortable for my wide feet, easy to walk in, and look like sneakers. The only real difference I've noticed off the bike compared to normal shoes is the "crunch crunch" sound the cleats make when walking on pavement. The cleats are holding up fine as far as I can tell though. I haven't noticed any change in clipping in or out.

I also use those same shoes for my serious MTB rides without any trouble. The Shimano SH--M076 dedicated MTB shoes I used to have were a bit stiffer, lighter, and easier to put on (velco vs laces), but I don't think I rode any faster with them.

link: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40338


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck. I have a pair of Specialized something or others, but I feel like I'm wearing cycling shoes all day because the soles are so stiff. I've been looking at some of the fitness shoes that are coming out because I figure those would feel pretty decent to walk in all day. I do wish that the cycling world would pay more attention to this arena, as I'd like a shoe that is closer to a sneaker, but be able to run clipless...


----------



## SenNoide (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmmm yeah that is a tough one... I have some Specialized mountain biking shoes (can't think of the model) that I use with my Time ATAC's. They work out pretty well (sold on the Time pedals), but when I want to hop off quick, meet some friends for lunch or go the party the bike shoes well... suck. The stiffness is a real trade off in walking and stairs. yikes.

I'm thinking pretty hard about going back to cages or trying power grips because most of my riding is in the city... The less stiff-more-normal looking clipless shoes seem to lack the benefits of going clipless (stiffness, adjustability when riding, lack of "clunkyness") with lots of downsides: mainly price, but I do have a friend that wears a pair all day and does ride a fixed gear.

Personally I ride with a full on bike shoe and change when I get there or...
Addidas Sambas or Vans are pretty nice for riding on regular pedals because they're a little narrower then the average cross trainer.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I usually change shoes, but my Shimano MT-31s aren't bad to walk around in. They're just very stiff soled.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

miniwisejosh said:


> I have a pair of Specialized Tahoes that I've been using to commute to school for the past year. I generally leave them on all day. They are comfortable for my wide feet, easy to walk in, and look like sneakers. The only real difference I've noticed off the bike compared to normal shoes is the "crunch crunch" sound the cleats make when walking on pavement. The cleats are holding up fine as far as I can tell though. I haven't noticed any change in clipping in or out.
> 
> I also use those same shoes for my serious MTB rides without any trouble. The Shimano SH--M076 dedicated MTB shoes I used to have were a bit stiffer, lighter, and easier to put on (velco vs laces), but I don't think I rode any faster with them.
> 
> link: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40338


+1 for the tahoe's!! they are comfy and dont look wierd I ware them around after work almost every day


----------



## apaju (Sep 2, 2007)

Recently, I saw a add for Keens which take cleats.

apaju


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Check out the current edition of Mountian Bike Action magazine. They review a shoe from Nike that may be what you're looking for.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

The nike look good, but expensive $200 +. I use the Mt 32 low top laced or the Mt 52 high top laced witha velcro strap. both are easy to walk around on. I have a dedicated mt. bike shoe m80 that has straps but looks like mt. bike/road shoe.

the MT 52 is the most comfortable looks the coolest. heres a pic.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

nagatahawk said:


> the MT 52 is the most comfortable looks the coolest. heres a pic.


The MT52 looks the coolest? Are you high. That is such a dorky system administrator shoe if I have ever seen it.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Raymo853 said:


> The MT52 looks the coolest? Are you high. That is such a dorky system administrator shoe if I have ever seen it.


wow man what do you like?
other than flames!

I checked out your cite. talking about dorky, I hope thats not a picture of you!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

A few years ago, I had a pair of 661 Experts; forgot my work shoes one day, had to work all day in the 661's. A little stiff in the calves by 5 o'clock, but good otherwise. My Answer Palisades are the same way. But a pair of Sette's were the worst idea I ever had! Sound like a mix of cowboy boot and stiletto heel, serious heel pain after walking 1/4-mile. Forget it.....


----------



## seanoc (May 16, 2007)

I have been eying these for a while. 
looks like they have been discontinued though.


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

nagatahawk said:


> The nike look good, but expensive $200 +. I use the Mt 32 low top laced or the Mt 52 high top laced witha velcro strap. both are easy to walk around on. I have a dedicated mt. bike shoe m80 that has straps but looks like mt. bike/road shoe.
> 
> the MT 52 is the most comfortable looks the coolest. heres a pic.


I have these and they are very comfy something you can wear all day perfect
i use the for freeride/dh when i have to do alot more walking


----------



## the munts (Jan 7, 2009)

I love my keens. They work well enough on the bike, and I can stand in them at work all day. If I wear black socks, theres no way to tell they're a sandal.


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

I plan on scoring the exact smae Keens when I start my new job. May even do a pair in brown also. Planning on ordering a Maxpedition Gearslinger too. Hopefully I will be able to sell the Jeep!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Check out Shimano. They have a ton of casual looking shoes. I'm looking at the sh-mt60's.

sh-fn22








sh-am40








sh-mp66w








sh-mt60








sh-mt41g








sh-mt32l








sh-mt52








sh-mt21








sh-wm40









Performance also still has the Shimano fn-51 with boa lacing


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone had any experience with 661 Filters? I'm interested in a pair but not sure if the sizing is accurate.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...33-Shoes/Mountain/661-Filter-Casual-Shoes.htm


----------



## washpark (Oct 31, 2007)

If you like Keens, REI has a bike shoe that looks like a street shoe.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

vans warner? http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/product/men-s09/m-core-skate-s09/warner-spd-bike-shoe-men.html?catalogId=10001


----------

